# Tc55 new holland won’t start dash doesn’t light up



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Replaced the starter then replaced the battery now tractor will not start at all. Dash lights will not light up either. Tested for power at ignition switch have power going into the switch when you turn key on power goes out of switch. Nothing lights up on the dash. Power before and after fusible link. Check fuses none are blown. Any ideas


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Anyone have any ideas


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

I have checked all safety switches as well


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Cleaned and made sure ground was secure


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you make sure the battery connections are tight....


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes terminals are tight


----------



## Superduty71 (Feb 6, 2020)

Did you check to see if you have power at the Fuse Block with the ignition in the on position? (not just check the fuse) 

I believe fuse #2 is for the Operator Safety System / Fuel Solenoid; it should only have power with the ignition on. One side of the fuse block should have power with ignition on even with the fuse removed.


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

No 2 fuse has power when key on the rest down through are live when keys off I have check fusible link both sides have power


----------



## Superduty71 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ok, so power is at the fuse panel... That is good.... Fuse #4 runs the Instrument Panel & it sounds like you already checked that... 

A couple of things you can check:
I'm pretty sure power to the gauges comes in on pin #21 on the back of the instrument cluster. Pin #'s are 1 -24... if you are looking at the back of the instrument cluster pin #1 is top left, Pin #2, 3 & 4 are below pin #1.... Pin #5 Top second row, #6, #7 ,#8 below... etc... etc so #21 will be top right (see Pic)








I just look at pics of my TC40D during our rebuild...... also double check your ground connections that attach under one of the starter bolts (I believe it is the stud) there are multiple. Make sure one wasn't missed & they are all connected / or none of them got pinched / torn while tightening the nut on the starter you replaced. (also that there is nothing like fluid film on the connections). 

It is sounding like a ground problem if you have power at all the above mentioned locations & you are not even getting Instrument Cluster Lights; they should come on regardless of safety switches... I'd start checking grounds...


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Superduty71 said:


> Ok, so power is at the fuse panel... That is good.... Fuse #4 runs the Instrument Panel & it sounds like you already checked that...
> 
> A couple of things you can check:
> I'm pretty sure power to the gauges comes in on pin #21 on the back of the instrument cluster. Pin #'s are 1 -24... if you are looking at the back of the instrument cluster pin #1 is top left, Pin #2, 3 & 4 are below pin #1.... Pin #5 Top second row, #6, #7 ,#8 below... etc... etc so #21 will be top right (see Pic)
> ...


----------



## Mountain maple man (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for help ground out starter and works going to replace ground cable now


----------



## Superduty71 (Feb 6, 2020)

On problem... glad you found it...


----------

